# Carbon filter + Bio-spira = Bad??



## calispec (Jul 19, 2005)

am i suppose to turn off my emperor filter when using bio spira? On the bio-spira instruction it says not to use with activated carbon, which the filters in the emeror have. Never read anything about this on the forum?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never heard of carbon affecting added bacteria either. I don't see how it could harm it. I wouldn't worry about it. Carbon is only used to take out chemicals.
~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

calispec said:


> am i suppose to turn off my emperor filter when using bio spira? On the bio-spira instruction it says not to use with activated carbon, which the filters in the emeror have. Never read anything about this on the forum?
> [snapback]1142761[/snapback]​


I would remove the carbon packs from the emp 400.I never use carbon so every time Iv used biospira it hasnt been an issue with me.Since it says so on the package, for sure remove it.No since in letting that carbon ruin your expensive biospira treatment....


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> calispec said:
> 
> 
> > am i suppose to turn off my emperor filter when using bio spira? On the bio-spira instruction it says not to use with activated carbon, which the filters in the emeror have. Never read anything about this on the forum?
> ...


I agree man, take the carbon out. It says so on the instructions. I also removed it when i used bio-spira.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

The carbon is perfectly fine, i just read the instructions on the back of the pouch. The first time i bought biospira i miss read this as well. It says remove any medication by means of water change or activated carbon. The carbon is just fine.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I personally would ditch the carbon, but not because of Bio Spira. You can cut a small slit in the corner of the blue filter and remove the carbon. That way you rarely have to replace them, just rinse in tank water!

Carbon loses effectiveness rather quickly, and can actually leach stuff back into the tank when it does so.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

I was told by my LFS to not put carbon in for at least 3 days after I put in the BIOSPIRA coz the bacteria can grow in them and basically when the activated carbon are used up and replaced, the bacteria living there will be wasted..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

activated carbon does lose its effect after several weeks. when the activated carbon loses its effect, it begins leaking phosphates into the water column, which is a bad thing. it can lead to ugly algae blooms. it's happened on my 180, i didn't realize that it was the problem until i had done some research.

bio-spira is fine with activated carbon. i used powerfilters with carbon packs when i used it, worked like a charm.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> I was told by my LFS to not put carbon in for at least 3 days after I put in the BIOSPIRA coz the bacteria can grow in them and basically when the activated carbon are used up and replaced, the bacteria living there will be wasted..
> [snapback]1143613[/snapback]​


That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, because even after you put the media in later, bacteria will still colonize on it.


----------

